# new to this



## scaretome (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi love to do my yard up for Halloween. My goal is to start decorations by september 13 this year. I was decorating up till halloween night last year. Althought i was one armed .I cut finger off and broke wrist making halloween prop. So was in cast and arm sling from september till january2011 it sucked. But the blood made prop look soooooo good lol. just wanted to introduce myself. I would like to no if their is a group that meets in stockton area to help with moving props and ideas. Im always striving to learn more. THIS YEAR NO CUT OFF FINGERS Oh My thumb was put back on and the bone healed nicely....


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.
There is a Nor Cal haunters group on Yahoo you could check out.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, you'll find a great it a great resource


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, there is a lot of information to learn here on the site.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow - real blood. That's hard core! 

Welcome!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, you are grossing me out already - thats a good sign, LOL. Welcome to Haunt Forum.... glad you healed up nicely to haunt another day!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

You left the blood on the prop? That rocks! You'll fit right in here!

As far as a Make and Take Group, check this thread here. Looks like they are meeting on July 16th at Redwood City.

Perfessor Evil runs a lot of the meets. He also runs Haunt Project, which is an excellent How To website for all things haunt related.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Sacretome! It's nice to have you.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Wow, cut off your finger making a prop and you're still back haunting. That's some dedication! Welcome!


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome! =)


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! And very glad to hear that your injury healed


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. If you cut off your thumb and broke your wrist and still got your haunt up last year, you belong here.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------

